
Serverless has stamped a big DEPRECATED on containers - forrestbrazeal
https://read.acloud.guru/serverless-is-eating-the-stack-and-people-are-freaking-out-and-they-should-be-431a9e0db482
======
finchisko
Serveless is as serveless as current phones are bezel less. :D

